# Have you ever called out a passenger that didn't tip?



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Now we all know that most passengers don't even consider the possibility of tipping. We have all accepted it. I have said many times that expecting tips is like your average hack golfer showing up on the first tee and expecting to shoot par that day. Having said that we all have certain passengers that leave us stunned when they just get out of the car with the usual bulls$%^ line " drive carefully". I am speaking of the business types and ones we drop off at million dollars homes. The ones that we overhear talking on their cells about this business deal and that business deal. I have never bothered to just call them out and tell them what cheap clueless [email protected]#$# they are. BUT I am wondering if any of you out there have? If so. I would love to hear those stories!


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

just keep giving them 2 or 3 stars, eventually when nobody picks them up, they will get the hint.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

perhaps after enough retaliatory 1 star ratings to drivers who give low ratings for not tipping or no pools we can get rid of some of them.


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

Had one yesterday,. Taking to work at a bar/restaurant. 5 star rating so I figured tipper or first ride. We drove couple miles he says " I feel bad, but I just want to let you know, I don't have any cash on me, I usually tip my drivers.". I said I know that's why you "had" a 5 star rating when I picked you up. Oh wait, hold on, I do have a couple bucks in my bag here! He's still got 5 Stars and I got my 50$ select ride to the airport as I dropped him off. He told me he'd to better next time he gets me.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

My new story is about how Jim Rome spoke to the masses in regards to the tip being included with the ride. How this fake news is hurting us drivers and that tips help a lot with gas and maintenance. Helps me educate the pax on tipping their drivers.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> just keep giving them 2 or 3 stars, eventually when nobody picks them up, they will get the hint.[/QUOTE
> 
> I had a guy with a 4.2 and I mentioned tipping a dollar or two for the driver and this was during an airport trip....... his reply was "I'll just open another account and start at 5 again" thats the mentality of some of the pax....... I wanted to just drop him in the middle of I95.....
> one dayI'm gonna snap when I take some guy to mansion and he says thank you my friend....and no tip....


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

In my small town is not rare to pick up the same pax, I had some that I drove at least 5 times.
I had one pax that asked me to stop at a CookOut on a Sat. night, it was before the surge so I accepted after he said he would tip me $5.00 bucks, he also offered to buy me a meal to which I declined but took the soda offer. 14 minutes later I dropped him off and when we got to his house, he and her friend got out faster than Wile E. Coyote and of course no tip. Luckily I was able to grab the surge and got two nice rides a bit after.
Fast forward a couple of weeks, same pax with the same request, after he said that he would give me a nice tip I replied "Will it be the same amount of tip you gave me the last time? He smiled and said "...Yeah" The I told him "Ok, then I will take you straight home, I can't do that again" The look on his face was certainly worth the 5 bucks he stiffed me with before.
I gave him a 4 star the first time but I had to go down to 1 star on the last ride, just for being a sniveling arse.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> perhaps after enough retaliatory 1 star ratings to drivers who give low ratings for not tipping or no pools we can get rid of some of them.


Nope.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I never call anyone out for not tipping, even to people who say they'll tip and don't and those who rub it in on us like "Oh I'm so sorry you guys make so little money, you guys should be able to accept tips". Just low rate and move on. Modesty is ok. Trolling isn't.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Now we all know that most passengers don't even consider the possibility of tipping. We have all accepted it. I have said many times that expecting tips is like your average hack golfer showing up on the first tee and expecting to shoot par that day. Having said that we all have certain passengers that leave us stunned when they just get out of the car with the usual bulls$%^ line " drive carefully". I am speaking of the business types and ones we drop off at million dollars homes. The ones that we overhear talking on their cells about this business deal and that business deal. I have never bothered to just call them out and tell them what cheap clueless [email protected]#$# they are. BUT I am wondering if any of you out there have? If so. I would love to hear those stories!


Yes, I have.
Got a waiter on the way to work. He was dressed as a waiter, going to a very nice joint.
He asked me about tips. HE asked ME. I told him that pax's don't tip, and that I don't understand why ... when I'm doing a good job for them.
He said, "I never tip Uber drivers." 
I turned around in the seat (at a red light) and looked him in the eye and said, "Really? REALLY? Usually people in service industry understand that tips are important. I am surprised."
He said, "I don't carry cash."
I smiled in the mirror and said, "I don't believe you. You never get tipped in cash?"
No reply.
Awkward silence.
Ride ends and I say, "My wife and I come here for dinner sometimes. Your name is" looking at the ap "John? I will be sure to ask for your table next time we come in."
He just looks at me. I said, "And if you rate me less than five stars, I will know, and I will be in TONIGHT and when I tip you zero and complain to your manager about your lack of service we will be even. OK?"
"Have a good evening"

I rated him ONE STAR. He rated me FIVE STARS.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Most of my passengers are college kids, and they're notorious for not tipping - not because they're inherently cheap or don't have money, but because most of them don't carry cash, they carry plastic. And as we all are aware... Uber doesn't tip through the app the way Lyft does.

But I do use tipping - or the lack thereof - as a determining factor in what happens after the ride.

I picked up some businessmen the other week who were at a tap house south of town. They ordered an UberX, but five of them got in. We went about 15 miles to the other side of town to the Holiday Inn, and when we got to the hotel, they climbed out, said "Thanks" and were on their way. Not a single one of them bothered to leave me even a buck, so I immediately sent the rate change request to Uber when I finished the trip. Maybe they were trying to scam the system, maybe they were intoxicated and accidentally ordered X when they wanted XL. The point is that had they bothered to tip me, I wouldn't have changed the rate. But, since they couldn't be bothered...

I've had pax ride downtown to the restaurants/bars and not leave me a dime. Then when I pick them up later, they'll ask me if I can detour to a mini-mart for beer, cigarettes, or something. I politely tell them I can't, I've got another ride waiting as soon as I am done.

Tips aren't expected, and are appreciated when they are given. But if you ask me to bend the rules, or do something "above and beyond" and don't compensate me somehow... you'll never get a 2nd chance.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

My only time was when I drove 20 miles to give a girl back her phone. She thanked me and turned around and started walking inside the restaurant she was at and I said "can I atleast get some gas money for how far I drove ?" She said she only had credit cards and I immediately said, "oh it's ok I have Square". 

She still only gave me $5 but atleast I got something.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I've posted this info before and in fairness I've never had a chance to use it but when someone leaves something behind and asks you to bring it to them try this: Tell them to open their uber app and request a ride from YOUR location. The destination will be THERE location. When they request you should get the ping. This way you get a legit fare for returning their item.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

No dude, and frankly this is a dumb question. They have absolutely zero obligation to tip you. What is your major malfunction?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Honestly I don't think uber drivers even care

I still tip $5 per ride but bf who doesn't tip is sitting at a 4.92 and I just got knocked down to 4.84.

We're both the same except he runs late, I don't. 

But he looks more personable then I do. I've a RBF, he says no but he's with me so he probably feels like he has to say no. I don't usually like to make conversation with the driver unless the driver initiates it because a lot of times I'm tired from work...

Still. Thank goodness I don't get kicked off after below x rating and there's enough drivers in the market that I don't wait (longer then him) for a ride.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> No dude, and frankly this is a dumb question. They have absolutely zero obligation to tip you. What is your major malfunction?


entitled drivers!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, I have.
> Got a waiter on the way to work. He was dressed as a waiter, going to a very nice joint.
> He asked me about tips. HE asked ME. I told him that pax's don't tip, and that I don't understand why ... when I'm doing a good job for them.
> He said, "I never tip Uber drivers."
> ...


Man you're so edgy and cool!

Good luck getting a plate that hasn't been tampered with if you do go.


----------

